# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  تا کی برای ثبت نام ترمیم معدل وقت هست؟؟

## fantom

سلام 

تا کی برای ثبت نام ترمیم معدل وقت هست؟؟ 

منی که سال چهارمم میتونم شرکت کنم؟

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام 
> 
> تا کی برای ثبت نام ترمیم معدل وقت هست؟؟ 
> 
> منی که سال چهارمم میتونم شرکت کنم؟


سلام

به احتمال زیاد تا *10 اردیبهشت* فرصت ثبت نام باشه 

فکر نمیکنم ، به نظرم طرح ترمیم معدل مربوط به فارغ التحصیل ها میشه 

حالا بعد از تعطیلات عید یه سر برو آموزش و پرورش بپرس

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Y (518):

----------


## *Yousef*

مگه اعلام شده که میشه ثبت نام کرد؟؟؟ کجاها ثبت نام میکنن

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> سلام
> 
> به احتمال زیاد تا *10 اردیبهشت* فرصت ثبت نام باشه 
> 
> فکر نمیکنم ، به نظرم طرح ترمیم معدل مربوط به فارغ التحصیل ها میشه 
> 
> حالا بعد از تعطیلات عید یه سر برو آموزش و پرورش بپرس
> 
> موفق باشی 
> یاعلی(ع)


یعنی برای من که هنوز سال چهارم رو تموم نکردم امکانش نیست ؟  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## saj8jad

> مگه اعلام شده که میشه ثبت نام کرد؟؟؟ کجاها ثبت نام میکنن


نه داداش هنوز هیچی در مورد شرایط ثبت نام ترمیم معدل نگفتن  :Yahoo (1): 

اول باید بری آموزش و پرورش ناحیه ای که دیپلم گرفتی بعد هم باید بری دبیرستان بزرگسالان برای ثبت نام و انتخاب واحد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> نه داداش هنوز هیچی در مورد شرایط ثبت نام ترمیم معدل نگفتن 
> 
> اول باید بری آموزش و پرورش ناحیه ای که دیپلم گرفتی بعد هم باید بری دبیرستان بزرگسالان برای ثبت نام و انتخاب واحد


حالا اگه بشه بنظرت برای چن درس ترمیم انجام بدم ؟
برای حسابان و فیزیک خوبه ؟ .-.

----------


## saj8jad

> یعنی برای من که هنوز سال چهارم رو تموم نکردم امکانش نیست ؟


متأسفانه فکر نکنم داداش

----------


## saj8jad

> حالا اگه بشه بنظرت برای چن درس ترمیم انجام بدم ؟
> برای حسابان و فیزیک خوبه ؟ .-.


بستگی داره داداش که کدام امتحانات پیش دانشگاهی که داری با امتحانات ترمیم معدل با هم تداخل داشته باشن  :Yahoo (1): 

هر کدام از امتحانات ترمیم معدل که تداخل نداشت با امتحانات پیش دانشگاهیت و نمرش رو هم کم گرفتی حتما برو ترمیم کن فرقی هم نداره که چه درس هایی هستن  :Yahoo (1):

----------

